# سؤال عن الخماسين المقدسة



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (22 أبريل 2014)

اولا كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبيين 

 ونحن الآن فى الخماسين المقدسة 

 السيد المسيح بعد قيامته ظل مع التلاميذ اربعون يوما فقط ثم صعد الى السموات 

 وتظل الكنيسة فى كل قداس تعمل دورة القيامة والحان القيامة 

 الى عيد الصعود ( اربعون يوما )

 وطبعا معروف ان ايام الخماسين  المقدسة  ( من عيد القيامة الى عيد حلول الروح القدس )  ايام فرح لايوجد بها اصوام او ميطانيات​ 
 سؤالى 

 لماذا 50 يوما  مع ان السيد المسيح صعد بعد 40  يوما 

 [Q-BIBLE]ولكن ستأتى ايام حين يرفع  العريس عنهم فحينئذ يصومون فى تلك الايام ( مر 18 : 20 )[/Q-BIBLE]

 ولماذا لانصوم صوم الرسل بعد عيد الصعود ولست بعد عيد حلول الروح القدس​
وشكرا مقدما​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 أبريل 2014)

*بالنسبة لمفهوم الكنيسة القبطية الارثوزوكسية وترتيبها:​1-  حينما يرفع العريس  :فلا  يفرض الصوم وجوبيا  حالاً ومباشرةً.
لكن فهمت الكنيسة :انه بعد ان يرفع العريس فحينئذ  يجوز لهم ان يصوموا -او تتهيأ الظروف  ان يصوموا.
او يكون صومهم مفهوم الدواعى..مقبولا من حيث المبدأ.

2-  صوم الاباء الرسل هو صوم  معيّن  مستقل صاموه بروح الخشوع العبادى-بهدف محدد- لاجل الخدمة والكرازة والتبشير فاكتسب  سمة   انه صوم الكرازة   صوم الوعظ والتعليم..صوم من أجل أن تنفتح أعين قلوب المعاندين  للانجيل \ وأن تتأئيد كرازة المبشرين بقوة الروح القدس المؤآزر والمعضد...
وحيث أنه لا تبشير ولا تكريز  ولا تعليم مسيحى  إلا من خلال  قوة حلول الروح القدس الذى حل فعلاً -على الرسل -عاملاً  فيهم  عمل التبشير والكرازة .. معطياً إياهم القوة والعلم والحكمة مؤئيداً ومؤآزراً...
+فربطت الكنيسة  الصوم بثانى صباح  بعد الاحتفال بعيد حلول الروح القدس(الخمسين)البنطقسطى..الذى هو الارهاصة الاولى لانطلاق تيارعمل  الروح
 القدس  وهو  فى الوقت نفسه يتماشي -ولايتنافض مع  الوصية الالهية {     بعد  أن يرفع العريس.. }
فالرسل لم يكرزوا  اليوم  التالى   لخميس الصعود بل على العكس  آؤمروا   أن لا يبرحوا مدينة أؤرشاليم إلى أن يلبسوا  قوة من الاعالى...
والكنيسة تعمل بطريقة تراها متطابقة مع أوامر الرب المباشر ..وتعتقد انها بهذا ترفع ألحاظ أولادها  إلى إحالات كتابية مباشرة من عمق كتاب العهد الجديد.​*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (24 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لك اخى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------

